# Tour im Chiemgau, morgen, Sonntag 9.8.



## Pfadfinderin (9. August 2014)

Hi Mädels,

hat eine Lust und Zeit, morgen mit auf eine Tour im Chiemgau zu kommen? Ich würde von Sachrang Ri. Walchsee fahren, weiter Ri. Priener Hütte, dann zum Wandberg und wieder zurück. Ca. 1000hm und gut 30km. Bergauf bin ich aber sehr gemütlich unterwegs.


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2014)

Wenns nicht so weit weg wär, wär ich gleich dabei, schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. August 2014)

Ja, das ist wirklich schade...aber alles in den Alpen ist für dich für 1 Tag etwas weit, oder? Und ganz nach Westen rüber lohnt für mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. August 2014)

Haben morgen leider schon für klettern verplant sonst wär ich dabei gewesen


----------



## Mausoline (9. August 2014)

Da ich allgemein auch ziemlich groggy bin, denk ich, es tut mir auch gut vor unsrer Tour nichts mehr verreißen zu wollen.

Wir sind letztes Wochenende in der Pfalz ca. 2300hm und 90 km gefahren  Das war nochmal gutes Training, vielleicht muss ich das jetzt einfach so stehen lassen und jetzt etwas chillen 

Wünsch dir noch nette Mitfahrer und gutes Wetter, vielleicht klappts ein ander Mal


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. August 2014)

Zur Not fahr ich auch alleine, ab und zu mach ich das ganz gerne.
Hoffentlich habt ihr auf eurer Tour gutes Wetter und nicht so einen Gewittermix wie die letzten Wochen!


----------

